# Western MVP3 Stainless



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

8.5ft plow. $6500


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

heres some pics


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

little scrape in right corner, other than that like new condition. Plow side only


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

How much does a brand new MVP3 stainless (plow only) go for in NJ?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

good luck


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Just bought two of them 8.5 for $6400 and 9.5 for $6700 good luck


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Around the same price he's asking for


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i can get one installed from FDR for $6700


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I see I've done my job here


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Hold on 
To OP was that installed on some ones truck at that price 
Or was it just off side


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

UniqueTouch said:


> 8.5ft plow. $6500


Typo


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Post 3 he says plow only...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

He could be fishing for someone desperate for a plow.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it April 1st already


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying a fisher xv2 for $6100 installed but only part of install that is being done is switching 3wire to 2 wire already spent $1700 to have new Push Plates and Wiring done to install my old mm2 fisher but just had to have a v plow also let me add it's going on a brand new 2017 Ford f 250 lariat and the old Wiring off my 13 f 250 and Push Plates wouldn't work.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Stanggt24 said:


> View attachment 175976
> I'm in the process of buying a fisher xv2 for $6100 installed but only part of install that is being done is switching 3wire to 2 wire already spent $1700 to have new Push Plates and Wiring done to install my old mm2 fisher but just had to have a v plow also let me add it's going on a brand new 2017 Ford f 250 lariat and the old Wiring off my 13 f 250 and Push Plates wouldn't work.


Did you get the wings for the XV2?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

$5200 plowside assembled 2 years warranty from local nj western dealer....... with no dings in it


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

4500 cash tomorrow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That’s even a high offer


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

what can I say I am a nice guy


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is he selling it, or did he just buy it. If your selling it, what is your rock bottom price?


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

FordFisherman said:


> Did you get the wings for the XV2?


No wings just plow


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a sweet rig. What is that white powder all around your truck? Have not seen that lately....


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

FordFisherman said:


> Thats a sweet rig. What is that white powder all around your truck? Have not seen that lately....


^ that white stuff must be man made, and took the pic at a ski area lol ??


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

FordFisherman said:


> Thats a sweet rig. What is that white powder all around your truck? Have not seen that lately....


That was from last year


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

FordFisherman said:


> Did you get the wings for the XV2?


No not yet !!


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

FordFisherman said:


> Thats a sweet rig. What is that white powder all around your truck? Have not seen that lately....


2 storms all winter here in central Ma very upsetting


----------

